
Cryonics included in Numerai employee benefits - tashapenguin
https://soundcloud.com/twistartups/twist-e729
======
pinewurst
Also in job ad from them: '\- Whole-body preservation cryonics through Alcor.
Numerai cares about its employees beyond their legal deaths.'

